# Great Afternoon Bite



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

Had a group that wanted to fish but with the early morning rain had to wait until a little after noon to launch. With the north wind picking up all afternoon I knew we needed to make the run across the bay and get to protection behind a small island.

Started drifting in 4.5 feet of water and was able to pick up 2 trout quick but nothing for about 30 minutes. Moved in shallow to 3 feet and that was where they were. We were able to pick up 4-8 a drift all the way till 5:15 when I said we need to run back before it got dark. Nothing worse than a bumpy ride in the dark.

Over all we ended up with 38 trout to 22''

Was a great afternoon to be out on the water and had a great sunset on the way in.

Hope everyone has a great weekend

Capt. Robert Liebert
www.greenwaterguideservice.com
(281)-799-5728


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

*Bay*

We fished Galveston Bay for those who asked.


----------

